# Sunday meeting



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you guys for a great meeting. I almost know the difference between a ludwiga and and earwig. You guys are so help full and I love learning from all of you. I learned a lot today from a great expert and from the small talk before and after the meeting.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Let's send a HUGE thank you to Haiven for hosting, and Casey Williams for a great presentation!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for hosting nancy. oh and people some of those angels are for sale.
looks like this club is going to be big. any one get a member count for this year?


----------



## christoba (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for hosting and the presentation was great! I was the guy with the red headed (pregnant) wife. We had a great time and I'll post up a pic of the tank with the plants sometime tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, it was a great meeting! Very informative and a lot of fun!

Thanks Nancy for hosting everyone!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for hosting nancy. oh and people some of those angels are for sale.
looks like this club is going to be big. any one get a member count for this year?

oh am I double posting. past couple of days I click on post and I've always been getting double post.
oh well had a great time. when is the feb. meeting.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for hosting Nancy had a great time and it was nice putting some faces with the names.Nansy your tanks and fish look great.


----------



## rmtsaucedo (Dec 22, 2012)

Nancy and DFWAPC, Thank you so much for letting me come as a guest to the meeting! It was good to get to speak to everyone. I learned a lot from members and our speaker. As always Nancy your tanks and fish are stunning! Hope to see everyone again in February


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

rmtsaucedo said:


> Nancy and DFWAPC, Thank you so much for letting me come as a guest to the meeting! It was good to get to speak to everyone. I learned a lot from members and our speaker. As always Nancy your tanks and fish are stunning! Hope to see everyone again in February


So... does that mean you are now a member. It was so good to see you there. Hope you are one with the club. We have great people!! :0)

Thanks so much Nancy (Haiven) AND Casey Williams.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Drinda,

It's JJ from the AGA. I'm moving back to Dallas. Can't wait to start going to meetings! See you at the next one...


----------



## rmtsaucedo (Dec 22, 2012)

not, yet...I went as a guest, but I should be able to pay dues in a few days via paypal!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

jerrybforl said:


> Hey Drinda,
> 
> It's JJ from the AGA. I'm moving back to Dallas. Can't wait to start going to meetings! See you at the next one...


Great! We will welcome you back with open arms.


----------

